# Starboard & Port



## Ron Evers (Oct 26, 2015)

I finished renewing the second 12 year old patio table & painted it red @ Tirediron's suggestion.  I find them a bit bright for my taste but Jeanne thinks they are fun colours for outdoors.


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 26, 2015)

By painting the tables you have made the rest look dull a good sand and varnish might sort the rocking chairs.
a a can of Ronseal for the rest.

5 Year Wood Stain | Ronseal


----------



## tirediron (Oct 26, 2015)

Very cool, Ron, and the sailor in me likes the fact that you have them oriented correctly with respect to the rocking chair!


----------



## BananaRepublic (Oct 26, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Very cool, Ron, and the sailor in me likes the fact that you have them oriented correctly with respect to the rocking chair!



Is it Ron or Yamamoto


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 26, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool, Ron, and the sailor in me likes the fact that you have them oriented correctly with respect to the rocking chair!
> ...



In my about home finery.


----------



## baturn (Oct 26, 2015)

See! I knew those tables were made to hold a nice cold beer.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 26, 2015)

baturn said:


> See! I knew those tables were made to hold a nice cold beer.



Laf.  For damn sure - - it was only + 4C out.


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice slippers, my dog would love them!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanKlein (Oct 26, 2015)

Your photo reminds me of the joke:

"Once upon a time there was a famous sea captain.  This captain was very successful at what he did; for years he guided merchant ships all over the world.

Never did stormy seas or pirates get the best of him.  He was admired by his crew and fellow captains.  However, there was one thing different about this captain. Every morning he went through a strange ritual.  He would lock himself in his captain's quarters and open a small safe.  In the safe was an envelope with a piece of paper inside.  He would stare at the paper for a minute, and then lock it back up. After, he would go about his daily duties.

For years this went on, and his crew became very curious.  Was it a treasure map?  Was it a letter from a long lost love?  Everyone speculated about the contents of the strange envelope.

One day the captain died at sea.  After laying the captain's body to rest, the first mate led the entire crew into the captains’ quarters.  He opened the safe, got the envelope, opened it and... The first mate turned pale and showed the paper to the others.  Four words were on the paper, two on two lines:
_   Port Left
   Starboard Right_"


----------



## Woodsman (Oct 26, 2015)

It is always important to keep the beer holders in tip top shape.   Nicely done


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 26, 2015)

AlanKlein said:


> Your photo reminds me of the joke:
> 
> "Once upon a time there was a famous sea captain.  This captain was very successful at what he did; for years he guided merchant ships all over the world.
> 
> ...



Good one!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 26, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Very cool, Ron, and the sailor in me likes the fact that you have them oriented correctly with respect to the rocking chair!


Just need a white one a'stern.


----------



## Ron Evers (Oct 27, 2015)

snowbear said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool, Ron, and the sailor in me likes the fact that you have them oriented correctly with respect to the rocking chair!
> ...



There are a couple White plastic ones out there.


----------

